# Bootprojekt erzeugt, Wago startet nach Stromausfall nicht



## locke_87 (10 Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

leider habe ich ein Problem mit dem  Bootprojekt. Ich habe ein Bootprojekt online erzeugt und trotzdem wird  die Wago SPS nach einem Stromausfall nicht neu gestartet. Erst wenn ich  mich einlogge und auf Start drücke läuft das Programm wieder. Laut  Handbuch mache ich aber nichts verkehrt... 

Hardware: Wago SPS 750-880

Ich hoffe, mir kann Jemand helfen! Bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
L. Bergmann


----------



## gravieren (10 Mai 2014)

Lese doch mal unter Betriebsartenschalter im Handbuch.  (Schiebeschalter steht oben)


----------



## locke_87 (13 Mai 2014)

DAAAANKE!!!! Das ist es gewesen!


----------



## KingHelmer (14 Mai 2014)

Meine Meinung hierzu: Ich verstehe nicht, warum WAGO die Controller nicht Standard-mäßig mit der Stellung auf "RUN" ausliefert.
Das ist eine Einstellung, welche wahrscheinlich JEDER der einen Controller kauft, zuerst mal ändern muss.

Aber ja, einfach den Schalter nach "oben" schieben!


----------



## locke_87 (14 Mai 2014)

Zumal diese Info im Handbuch beim Thema Bootprojekt erzeugen nicht auftaucht -.-


----------

